# Adder



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

I See Paul O'Grady has been bitten by an adder, shame it didn't kill the pr*k!! :whistling2:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

lol , third thread for this now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

and the most offensive yet, went from telling people, to him being a wuss, now hes a prick :whistling2: I think hes alright, he has snakes on his show sometimes.


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

capester said:


> I See Paul O'Grady has been bitten by an adder, shame it didn't kill the pr*k!! :whistling2:


thats a bit harsh? the guy is great, he loves snakes, didnt make a big deal in the press about the snake, only his wound, which the papers owuld have made worse anyway, he constantly rehomes animals on his show including dogs, horses, cats, rats, as well as others, and im sure someone mentioned a snake that was brought on recently which he loved.

i respect the guy, theres no need for that


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Matter of opinion I guess, just because he's a "nice" guy doesn't mean I have to like him! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

capester said:


> Matter of opinion I guess, just because he's a "nice" guy doesn't mean I have to like him! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


what dont you like about him?


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I think it's mainly because I have to listen to his endless blabbering and watch his tired comedy expressions to camera before he buggers off and I can watch the Simpsons! He's at best a half hour once a week at 3 in the morning, everyday bloody day? Don't think so! And his voice....Grr :whistling2:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

capester said:


> Well, I think it's mainly because I have to listen to his endless blabbering and watch his tired comedy expressions to camera before he buggers off and I can watch the Simpsons! He's at best a half hour once a week at 3 in the morning, everyday bloody day? Don't think so! And his voice....Grr :whistling2:


i dont watch tv, so i therefore dont watch his show but i used to and yeah, i dont like his show, but thats not him! its scripted isnt it? he's a nice guy himself...but yeah the voice does get annoying...


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you agree, if he is a nice guy I'm sorry for him but...GET OFF MY TELLY! :lol2:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i never watch his show but i know he does loads for animals so i say keep him on


----------



## spinnerpete (Sep 4, 2007)

i personaly dont like him but wtf just coz u find him annoying on the telly doesnt mean hes a p***k. but trying to humiliate someone you never even met over a global forum what does that make you:bash:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Jesus! trying to humiliate? Yeah because he takes himself really seriously! Now what are you trying to do, hmmm? Pot Kettle Black. Like I say, it's a metter of opinion, which I am entitled too!


----------



## spinnerpete (Sep 4, 2007)

capester said:


> Jesus! trying to humiliate? Yeah because he takes himself really seriously! Now what are you trying to do, hmmm? Pot Kettle Black. Like I say, it's a metter of opinion, which I am entitled too!


going on a public forum slagging him off calling him a prick and taking the piss because he accidently got bitten by an adder thats not trying to humiliate someone get a life :censor:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

go ahead and humiliate him and call him a pr*ck but wishing him dead, that is very low.


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

How do you guys feel about bear Grylls? If people put themselves forward in entertainment then the public (ie me) will have an opinion on them! I personally find some of Bear does interesting but you don't catch me slagging off members of the anti bear alliance on here do you? If you have nothing better to do than critisise someone for their opinion of a public figure then I think that it's you who need to get a life!!


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

and scails and fangs, do you really think I want him dead? C'mon! :whistling2: ...this means it's light hearted!!!!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Did you see the Daily Mirror? I was quoted in the article but the reporter used the work hibernate and not brumate LOL PMSL when I was described as a snake expert:lol2:


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw it on yahoo and the link said it was a "poisonous" snake, what did he do, eat it?!:lol2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

capester said:


> I saw it on yahoo and the link said it was a "poisonous" snake, what did he do, eat it?!:lol2:


 hahahaha why do folk confuse poisonous with venomous?:lol2:


----------

